# Litoral Alentejano-Duvida



## stormy (14 Mai 2012 às 12:09)

Bons dias

No Verão, em geral, O litoral Alentejano a norte de Sines tem um clima bastante mais quente e menos ventoso do que a zona a Sul de Sines.
Isto deve-se ao facto de toda a Baia de Setubal estar abrigada da influencia directa da nortada, e por haver um transporte de ar quente desde o vale do Tejo/Ribatejo para sul sobre a Peninsula de Setubal que depois afecta a zona costeira até próximo de Sines.

Tambem a vegetação abundante na area costeira e Serra de Grandola ajuda a bloquear a passagem das brisas maritimas, que ao desacelerar aquecem e captam humidade que provem do ambiente florestal.

Bom, a minha duvida tem a ver com a situação das estações meteorológicas de Sines e Sines Cabo.
Este fim de semana na Lagoa de Santo andré as maximas foram de 30.5ºC Sábado e 31.7ºC Domingo, e as minimas de 19.6ºC e 18.6ºC, valores bem acima dos registados quer em Sines quer em Sines cabo.....no entanto, a minha estação na Lagoa de Santo André está a uns meros 1100m do mar....Acham razoaveis as discrepancias?
Segundo o termometro do carro, um Hyundai, um pouco mais para o Interior, na zona de Brescos, a 3.5km do Mar, os valores chegavam a 34ºC...será que esta diferença abismal para Sines tem apenas que ver com a existencia de um vasto coberto vegetal e solos arenosos escurecidos pela metéria organica?
Alguem que conhece a zona alguma vez reparou nisto?


----------



## windchill (14 Mai 2012 às 18:36)

Conheço perfeitamente essa zona e já tive oportunidade de constatar essas diferenças de temperatura à medida que nos aproximamos das serra de Grândola. 
Conheço os Brescos, e daí para a zona do parque, há certos dias que dá para sentir isso. 
Curiosamente já tive diferenças de mais de 10 graus, saindo da lagoa de Melides em direcção a Grândola..... a partir do Valinho da Estrada foi sempre o termometro a subir, é já eram 18h....


----------



## J.S. (14 Mai 2012 às 22:36)

windchill disse:


> Conheço perfeitamente essa zona e já tive oportunidade de constatar essas diferenças de temperatura à medida que nos aproximamos das serra de Grândola.
> Conheço os Brescos, e daí para a zona do parque, há certos dias que dá para sentir isso.
> Curiosamente já tive diferenças de mais de 10 graus, saindo da lagoa de Melides em direcção a Grândola..... a partir do Valinho da Estrada foi sempre o termometro a subir, é já eram 18h....



I know Sines just a little bit but can compare to my situation here, in the north, in The Netherlands. We have Vlissingen KNMI that is on the seaside of the dike over htere and my weatherstation 10 km inland to the Northeast. The differences can be huge. Note that 10 km to the NW and 15 KM to the NE there is still a reasonable boy of water. 

Look at last winter. I got down to -17,2 and even a bit closer to my (Middelburg) home it went down to approximately -19 C. Ib Vlissingen they did not get lower than -10,9 C. Wilehlminadorp KNMI, 20 km to the east but close to the ""Ria" of the Oosterschelde had -11,0 C. This is in almost flat countryside, so no obstacles can explain this difference. My station is using claibrated equipment, is using a KNMI thermometerscreen and is measuring according to WMO standards so that is not it. On average, that 10 days we had -10 - 12 C or so. Vlissingen only -7 C.

In summer, of course the seabreeze at day can diminish this difference (if it reaches us) or it can exacerbate it (when the coast has e cooling breeze and my station does not get it). Again, you can go easily to 10 C difference (+30 at my station and +20 at the sea). A cold sea of course makes everything "worse". And this is of course also the case at Portugals Atlantic coast with it very cool waters.
At night, with the wind dropping again difference of 8-10 C are common. 

Now onto the wind. Where I live, the peninsula of Walcheren interesting differences occur in winter with a north or NE wind. The NW side "enjoys" temperatures of +2 to +5 C. It is green, windy and rainy. Where I live, just 10-15 Km to the east, it on many occasions is below freezing and we have snow and or a snowcover of 5-15 cm. Happens often. The wind there comes from The HAgue over sea. It is even worse in Belgium where weatheramaterus in Oostende are gravely frustrated about their lacking snow. 

In a situation with a warm land and such a cool sea, differences can be very big. If the wind is constantly North it is clear the Sines and the cape itself has to be a lot cooler than even a few km inland. It resembles the situation near me on the coast. Just look at the map: a northern wind there comes over 50 km water of 16-17 C. It will have a very significant effect. That is my take on things.


----------



## belem (15 Mai 2012 às 13:14)

« A cold sea of course makes everything "worse". And this is of course also the case at Portugals Atlantic coast with it very cool waters.» - JS.

In the occidental part of continental Portugal, surely yes ( it´s where cool sea waters are located).
This is also due to «upwelling».

The same happens in California. Cool sea waters and only few kms inland, temperatures may get completely different.


Stormy, em relação às diferenças entre a zona litoral e Grândola, é só para dizer que no ano passado fiquei exatamente com a mesma ideia...
No litoral o ambiente era agradável, mas bastava ir uns kms para o interior e a temperatura subia consideravelmente ( até acima de 35ºc).


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Mai 2012 às 19:22)

Faço muitas viagens Odeceixe-Lisboa e vice-versa. No Verão, o sinal de temperatura é quase sempre semelhante: Temperatura constante ao longo da Costa Vicentina até Sines, começa a subida assim que em Sines se começa a afastar do litoral em direcção a Grandola.

Cenário comum numa viagem de Verão:

-Saída às 15/16h de Odeceixe com 23/24ºC.
-Chegada a Sines com temperatura semelhante.
-Alcácer do Sal é o pico do calor com uns 32/33ºC lá para as 18h.
-Lisboa com 28ºC pelas 19h.


----------

